# Koren Robinson



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Interesting that the NFL has suspended Odell Thurman for 1 year for DUI but so far not Robinson....

Or does the NFL figure one year on the tundra is the same as a 1 year suspension? :stirpot:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Roger Goodell decided that a 1-15 season was the same. A suspension would only allow Koren to relax and rest. However, playing with the packers would provide pain and punishment.


----------

